# FEEDING PIRANHAS?



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

I ASKED THE GUY FOR BLOOD WORMS AND HE GAVE ME SOME STUFF CALLED BLACKHEAD WORMS... DO REDS AND TERNETZIS 5-6" LIKE THOSE BLACKHEAD WORMS????


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

at that size they dont need mealworms







More like night crawlers :nod:


----------



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

night crwlers big?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

saljooki24 said:


> night crwlers big?


 like 5''... get em at the bait shop

also feed white fish fillet and raw shrimp


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

saljooki24 said:


> night crwlers big?


 They are huge, as big as your finger.


----------



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You should be buying your foods at the supermarket and china town by the time your fish are that size. No need to screw around with brine shrimp, bloodworms and all that crap


----------

